# Hints and tips required to toughen up my dogs pads



## SavingGrace (26 July 2010)

OK I brought home a little rescue Staffie last week,  he was a stray who was picked up from the streets around Wakefield and then brought to the rescue centre in Scotland who offered him a space after his 7days.   I got him from this rescue centre 3 weeks later and I have a few requests for some advise

Firstly he has very little muscle tone on him, should I be looking at building up his walks slowly like I would build up my horses fitness?  Also do you have any advise on toughening up their little pads on there paws?  He walks really funny at the moment which I believe is due to lack of exercise before he ended up in the pound as it was reported from there that he walked funny aswell I am having to bandage one of his paws at the moment due to a cut he has aquired from somewhere but I want to build him slowly and get his pads more resistant to the terrain Do you think boots might be more suitable for him?  Which do you advise that actually stay on?


----------



## stargirl88 (26 July 2010)

How do you mean walking funny? You might want to take him to the vet to rule out any other problems?


----------



## SavingGrace (26 July 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			How do you mean walking funny? You might want to take him to the vet to rule out any other problems?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely nothing physically wrong with him... He is walking with his front paws very flat vet has confirmed it is due to his lack of exercise as is his pads being so soft...


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 July 2010)

And his pasterns probably are weak if he hasn't been exercised which won't help. I would build up gradually, yes.

Swimming is great exercise and good for building muscle if you have a lake or even a horse pool nearby. Sand work is also great for strengthening. Road work as well, but take it slowly with hard surfaces, and eventually you could build up to something like jogging or biking him if he is over 12 months.

You can get little boots for sore paws until they toughen up a bit.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (26 July 2010)

Surgical spirit may work on the pads, also roadwork will toughen up the pads in time.  Perhaps just put a boot on the injured pad to protect it until its healed.


----------



## happihorse (26 July 2010)

I would second road work, as someone else has said.  I think you need to build up gradually over a period of weeks starting with 10 to 15 minutes.  It is best if you can do twice a day, every day.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (26 July 2010)

Boots are great try for the Mikki ones they're like miniature trainers, they even have little laces and fit great.
Otherwise, search for Sherleys paw wax - its to stop them slipping on slippy surfaces but is meant to be good for protecting their paws on tough ground too - as suggested, surgical spirit is also good  (but not while the poor mite still has a cut!)
He's very lucky to have found you!
Build up exercise gradually, hill work and road work are invaluable, the same as with horses.
Good luck!


----------



## SavingGrace (27 July 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

